# National Drug Code - just Medicaid



## apache069 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello,

Is the NDC required for all payers or just Medicaid? And is it just required for J codes and administration codes for example 96372? Thank you


----------



## DGRAF (Apr 9, 2012)

TRICARE also requires the NDC. It is required on all j codes and immunization codes


----------



## Leandra (Apr 10, 2012)

We put the NDC on any J code we bill regardless of the payer. It seems that most of them are requiring it now so it is easier to put it on across the board. We do not put the NDC on the admin code, however.


----------



## apache069 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks


----------

